# what you see is what you get



## jogwolf

j'aimerais comprendre le sens de cette phrase "what you see is what you get"
j'avoue que lorsque je fais la traduction mot a mot sa donne: "ce que tu voit est ce que tu as".  et sa n'as pas beaucoup de sens.

si vous pouviez me donner une bonne traduction (formal or informal) je vous serai reconnaissant.




ps: excuse pour les accent mon clavier me le permet pas.


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour, Jogwolf! 

En effet je comprends pourquoi vous avez du mal à comprendre la phrase, si vous la traduisez mot-à-mot en français.  Effectivement, cela ne semble pas avoir beaucoup de sens. 

En fait, en français je dirias plutôt: On est ainsi, comme on le voit. 
Ca s'utilise d'habitude pour parler d'une personne  qui est ''ouverte'' et sincère, et qui ne ment pas. C'est quelqu'un qui se comporte justement de la même façon qu'il est ''dédans''. C'est-à-dire qu'il n'essaie pas de changer son comportement pour mieux convenir à son entourage.


Cela peut aussi signifier que cette personne n'a pas de ''mystère'' et est un peu simple et ordinaire.

J'espère que cela vous aide!


----------



## Suehil

'Ce que tu voit est ce que tu obtient' - it's a term used for the way a modern computer monitor works; what you see on the screen is the same as what prints out.  (With the original computers, before Windows, this was not the case) 
I don't know what the French term for this is, but there is sure to be one...


----------



## Crescent

I hope you don't mind the small correction. 



Suehil said:


> 'Ce que tu voi*s* est ce que tu obtien*s*'


----------



## gliamo

Suehil said:


> I don't know what the French term for this is, but there is sure to be one...


I've heard "ouiziouigue", i.e. wysiwyg, not sure how common it is though.


----------



## Mezzofanti

"Affichage tel écran tel écrit" "affichage tel-tel" ou bien _Wysiwyg_.  Google, avec option seulement sites francophones, vous dira la popularité respective de ces options.


----------



## wildan1

Crescent a très bien expliqué le sens principal de cette tournure. L'explication portant sur les ordinateurs est plutôt secondaire et restreinte à un langage spécialiste à mon avis...


----------



## Denis the fatalist

La formule vient de la publicité - de la réclame même vu son âge. 
En français on écrivait beaucoup, et en gros : "pas de suprise".

(Une traduction possible était la formule consacrée : en avoir pour son argent, très ambiguë, surtout quand c'est... pas cher.)


----------



## Mirou

Beaucoup de contextes peuvent s'appliquer à What you see is what you get. Comme on l'a vu un peu plus haut, la phrase peut relever du domaine informatique.

En vente, on pourrait traduire par "vendu tel quel"

Aux États-Unis, c'est surtout le comédien Flip Wilson, dans les années 1970, qui a immortalisé What you see is what you get, par son célèbre personnage "Geraldine" (il se traverstissait en femme au moeurs légères). Lorsqu'"elle" parlait à un homme, c'est la phrase qu'"elle" lui disait, voulant dire "cherche pas plus loin, y'a pas mieux que moi"


----------



## Mezzofanti

Seul _jogwolf_ pourra nous dire si son contexte exige la traduction informatique ou la classique.

J'avais peut-être oublié que le monde réel continue d'exister à côté du virtuel où nous nous rencontrons.


----------



## jogwolf

Merci beaucoup a vous tous, j'ai compris maintenant c'est pas la traduction informatique, c'est une personne qui me l'avait dis et je n'avais pas saisi. 

Merci encore, Bonne soirée.


----------



## Rainbow-vs

La meilleure traduction ou l'équivalent en français, s'il vous plaît, de :

"What you see is what you get"

Merci à l'avance ... vous êtes génial!!


----------



## Quenelle_Lyonnaise

Could you explain the meaning of this "expression" please, because I'm not sure to get the signification.


----------



## Rainbow-vs

I'm supposing it to mean "nothing is hidden" ...


----------



## Mike_in_Chico

Quenelle_Lyonnaise said:


> Could you explain the meaning of this "expression" please, because I'm not sure to get the signification.


 
I'm not sure if you're joking or not! 

What you see is what you get pretty much means just that: this is all there is to it, no more, no less. Pas de vices cachés etc.


----------



## Quenelle_Lyonnaise

Actually, I found it too "easy" I thought there was another meaning behind it, but well, I guess I searched too far lol


----------



## Mike_in_Chico

well, what you see is what you get! 

(see what I mean? Didn't know if you were being ironic)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Le domaine serait sans doute utile pour traduire WYSIWYG, non ?
(en informatique, on garde WYSIWYG la plupart du temps, et non CQTVECQTO )


----------



## Suehil

Also used in computer jargon as 'WYSIWYG' - coined when interfaces became graphical.


----------



## Rainbow-vs

I didn't know it was computer jargon ... the context here has nothing to do with computers ... 

And I still haven't got a good French equivalent ...


----------



## Cath.S.

Rainbow-vs said:


> I didn't know it was computer jargon ... the context here has nothing to do with computers ...
> 
> And I still haven't got a good French equivalent ...


...and you probably won't, unless you tell us what your specific context is.


----------



## Rainbow-vs

It's about people who are what they seem to be ... and not imposters ...


----------



## doinel

Selon le contexte, donc à confirmer... je dirais' y a pas de lézard ' mais cette expression date des années 60. Il faudrait la rajeunir un peu.


----------



## vanagreg

Hi,

you can say "sans faux-semblants".


----------



## Cath.S.

Une personne authentique, qui ne porte pas de masque.


----------



## keumar83

Jamais vu dans un contexte autre que informatique ! 

La proposition d'egueule et de vanagreg me semblent bien. 

Un peu plus terre-à-terre, des gens "vrais"/des "vrais" gens.


----------



## ulg

Je dirais "On ne croit que ce que l'on voit."


----------



## Staarkali

La réalité des choses est celle des yeux.
Il n'y aucune surprise.
(pas trés heureux tout ça...)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec les propositions des derniers posts, les gens qui apparaissent telles qu'elles sont réellement ne sont pas nécessairement des personnes authentiques ou vraies (il y a une connotation vaguement positive qui n'est pas tres "seyante" ici). Dirait t-on d'un individu patibulaire qu'elle est authentique ou vraie pasqu'on sait que c'est effectivement un brigand?

EDIT: unless I'm wrong, I feel this is the kind of expression the elders could use to advice young people for finding soulmates. Is that so?


----------



## blinnith

ulg said:


> Je dirais "On ne croit que ce que l'on voit."



Pas vraiment, le sens est "vous obtenez ce que vous voyez". Absolument rien à voir avec la croyance justement. Ce qu'on voit, on l'a réellement. Pas plus, pas moins. N'exigez pas davantage.

La phase est utilisé en anglais (>1940), et a pris un sens informatique avec l'arrivée de Windows Word ou d'un concurrent (>1980, WYSIWYG=What You See Is What You Get) (je ne sais plus quelle version) qui le premier a permis de montrer à l'écran ce qu'on aurait rééllement après impression (y compris les marges, les indentations, les mises en pages...). ca n'a jamais été traduis: à l'époque on parlait de WYSIWYG, maintenant on n'en parle plus car c'est devenu la norme (les québècois ont utilisés "tel-quel", les français ont inventé l'acronyme pétale, *p*résentation à l'*é*crit *t*elle qu'*à* *l*'*é*cran, mais ce dernier n'a jamais été utilisé).


Par contre je ne vois pas rééllement d'équivalent français pour l'expression usuelle...

P.S. ce serait bien de ne faire qu'un post avec celui-ci: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1048499


----------



## ulg

en laissant l'informatique de côté, j'ai proposé cette traduction car c'est comme ça que cette phrase a été traduite dans une série, et "on ne croit que ce que l'on voit" allait très bien par rapport au contexte. La personne ne se rend compte des choses que lorsqu'elle les voit de ses propres yeux.

Attention de ne pas toujours traduire get par obtenir !! Get est passe partout en anglais...


----------



## ulg

Contexte d'utilisation de la phrase en anglais tiré d'une série :
What was it we said about appearances? they can be deceiving.
But most of the time, what you see is what you get.

Dans la version française, ça a été traduit par :
Qu'est-ce que je vous disais à propos des apparences ? Qu'elles pouvaient être trompeuses.
Mais la plupart du temps, on ne croit que ce qu'on voit.


----------



## Corsicum

*Complément « simplifié » de définition technique en programmation ou conception informatique : *
*“what you see is what you get” => *_Wysiwyg_
_Tu obtiens(pour l’état 2) ce que tu vois(à l’état 1)_
_On obtient(pour l’état 2) ce que l’on voit (à l’état 1)_

*Pour passer d’un état 1 à un état 2 :*
*L’opération est du type *_*Wysiwyg*_
Quand ce que l’on voit au niveau de l’état 1 correspond exactement à la restitution de l’état 2. On travaille en mode _Wysiwyg_
_. _Il n’y a pas de définition logique du contenu.

*Quand l’opération n’est pas du *_*Wysiwyg*_
On défini une structure logique des informations :
L’état 1 défini une structure logique « virtuelle de l’état 2 »…qui n’existe pas.
On ne voit pas l’état 2. Visuellement, l’état 2 dépendra de l’interprétation logique du contenu produit par l’étape 1
Exemple type le XML n’est *pas* une définition _Wysiwyg,_ c'est une définition logique d'une structure de l'information.
_._


----------



## Rainbow-vs

*Gulp ...* 

 ...


----------



## Corsicum

Rainbow-vs said:


> *Gulp ...*
> 
> ...


 
…Tentative de simplification :
Mode de conception *Wysiwyg :* Il n’y a strictement aucune différence entre la structure que l’on voit au moment de l’entrée des données et celle que l’on verra au moment de leur restitution ultérieure. 
Il y a certainement plus simple sur Google ?


----------



## Staarkali

Corsicum said:


> …Tentative de simplification :
> Mode de conception *Wysiwyg :* Il n’y a strictement aucune différence entre la structure que l’on voit au moment de l’entrée des données et celle que l’on verra au moment de leur restitution ultérieure.
> Il y a certainement plus simple sur Google ?


Wikipedia, commentcamarche.net, define:wysiwyg sous Google... c'est pas les méthodes qui manquent. Le truc, c'est qu'on était un peu tous tombés d'accord que la définition informatique n'est pas l'objet du premier post et ne correspond pas du tout aux attentes de l'auteur.


----------



## Corsicum

Staarkali said:


> Wikipedia, commentcamarche.net, define:wysiwyg sous Google... c'est pas les méthodes qui manquent. Le truc, c'est qu'on était un peu tous tombés d'accord que la définition informatique n'est pas l'objet du premier post et ne correspond pas du tout aux attentes de l'auteur.


 
Désolé, et toutes mes excuses à tous pour la pollution.
Je n'avais pas vu, ou mal compris, les explications techniques précédentes ?
Dans ce cas les modérateurs pourront effacer, à leur convenance, l'ensemble de mes messages.


----------



## Arrius

Ok, how about *Il faut le prendre tel quel* ?
(Hélas, il me semble avoir répondu par mégarde au message au bas de la première page)


----------



## Rainbow-vs

Staarkali said:


> Le truc, c'est qu'on était un peu tous tombés d'accord que la définition informatique n'est pas l'objet du premier post et ne correspond pas du tout aux attentes de l'auteur.


 
C'est vrai, mais c'était intéressant quand même, j'ai appris des choses nouvelles!! 

Merci à tous!


----------



## blinnith

ulg said:


> en laissant l'informatique de côté, j'ai proposé cette traduction car c'est comme ça que cette phrase a été traduite dans une série, et "on ne croit que ce que l'on voit" allait très bien par rapport au contexte. La personne ne se rend compte des choses que lorsqu'elle les voit de ses propres yeux.
> 
> Attention de ne pas toujours traduire get par obtenir !! Get est passe partout en anglais...



Oui mais justement toutes les séries télé ne sont pas toutes correctement traduites. Il suffit de voir la traduction de Friends... C'était oral ou écrit ?
Si c'est oral, le problème de la traduction se double d'un problème de synchro, ce qui donne parfois des traduction abracadabrantes car impossible de faire autrement. Si c'est écrit, les traducteurs ne sont pas toujours professionnels...
Etant donné la difficulté à traduire ça, ils ont été au plus rapide, mais en fait, ils disent presque le contraire de ce que l'expression veut dire.
Ce n'est pas pour rien que l'expression a été popularisé par le show télé dont parlait qqun plus haut: un travesti qui dit "what you see is what you get"
Rien à voir avec "On ne croit que ce qu'on voit."

Je te mets un exemple de traduction approximative, mais non satisfaisant, mais qui colle bien avec ton exemple:
_What was it we said about appearances? they can be deceiving.
But most of the time, what you see is what you get._
*De quoi on parlait à propose des apparences ? Elle peuvent être trompeuses.
Mais la plupart du temps, "ce qu'on voit on l'a".*
("on n'est pas trompé sur la marchandise")
C'est insatisfaisant car l'expression anglaise a un sens plus varié que ca, mais comme on l'a dit, il n'y a pas d'équivalent exacte en français et on est obligé de meubler.

Il faut se souvenir que cette expression vient à l'origine de publicité, vantant le fait qu'on n'est pas trompé sur la marchandise et qu'ils ne racontent pas de bobards.


----------



## ulg

c'était en voix off, donc pas de problème de synchro...

Et si ça va été traduit de la façon "ce qu'on voit, on l'obtient", ça n'aurait pas eu de sens, le sens dans ce cas là était bien "ce qu'on voit, on le croit" (tant qu'on l'a pas vu, on le croit pas)


----------



## Cath.S.

Blinnith said:
			
		

> Rien à voir avec "On ne croit que ce qu'on voit."


Tout à fait d'accord, et je n'arrive pas, mais alors pas du tout, à imaginer un contexte où what _you see is what you get_ pourrait avoir ce sens. 

Et dans le contexte suivant :


			
				ulg said:
			
		

> Contexte d'utilisation de la phrase en anglais tiré d'une série :
> What was it we said about appearances? they can be deceiving.
> But most of the time, what you see is what you get.
> 
> Dans la version française, ça a été traduit par :
> Qu'est-ce que je vous disais à propos des apparences ? Qu'elles pouvaient être trompeuses.
> *Mais la plupart du temps, on ne croit que ce qu'on voit. *


je suis au regret de constater que cette traduction est un total contresens.
Qu'est-ce que je vous disais à propos des apparences ? Qu'elles pouvaient être trompeuses.
*Mais la plupart du temps, les choses sont bien ce qu'elles paraissent.*


----------



## ulg

bah le mieux ce que vous en jugiez de vous même avec les images, si vous pouvez voir la série... "Gossip Girl Saison 1 Episode 6" phrase dite entre la 22 et 23ème minute.

Le contexte en gros, la copine d'un gars danse avec un autre mec, du coup "apparences trompeuses", car il n'imaginait pas que sa cop pouvait faire ça. Et comme le gars les voit à ce moment là, "on ne croit que ce qu'on voit".

C'est en voulant traduire la phrase "On ne croit que ce qu'on voit" en anglais, que je suis allait voir le script en VO, et c'est là que j'ai vu que c'était "what you see is what you get"...


----------



## Cath.S.

ulg said:
			
		

> What was it we said about appearances? they can be deceiving.
> But most of the time, what you see is what you get.


Please, could we have native English speakers' opinion on this matter?
See posts #27, #29, #30, #31, #39, #40, #41, and #42.


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:


> Please, could we have native English speakers' opinion on this matter?
> See posts #27, #29, #30, #31, #39, #40, #41, and #42.


Well, I think I fit the criteria so I'll try!

For me "what you see is what you get" means that reality is what you see (but nothing more and so I disagree with that TV series translation). Les yeux ne mentent pas ?


----------



## ulg

Donc si ça signifie "that reality is what you see", c'est équivalent pour moi à "on ne croit que ce qu'on voit".
Et dans le contexte de la série, pour moi cela a tout son sens (faut le voir avec les images je pense), je ne vois pas d'autres traductions possibles.

Après sûrement qu'il existe d'autres contextes d'utilisation de "what you see is what you get"...


----------



## timpeac

ulg said:


> Donc si ça signifie "that reality is what you see", c'est équivalent pour moi à "on ne croit que ce qu'on voit".
> Et dans le contexte de la série, pour moi cela a tout son sens (faut le voir avec les images je pense), je ne vois pas d'autres traductions possibles.
> 
> Après sûrement qu'il existe d'autres contextes d'utilisation de "what you see is what you get"...


Ça veut dire qu'il n'y a rien de caché, qu'il n'y aura pas de surprises.


----------



## Rainbow-vs

timpeac said:


> Ça veut dire qu'il n'y a rien de caché, qu'il n'y aura pas de surprises.


 

Exactly ...


----------



## Cath.S.

ulg said:


> Donc si ça signifie "that reality is what you see", c'est équivalent pour moi à "on ne croit que ce qu'on voit".
> Et dans le contexte de la série, pour moi cela a tout son sens (faut le voir avec les images je pense), je ne vois pas d'autres traductions possibles.
> 
> Après sûrement qu'il existe d'autres contextes d'utilisation de "what you see is what you get"...


Il n'est pas question ici de subjectivité, ou d'interprétation subjective de la réalité, mais au contraire de réalité objective et donc cela n'a rien à voir avec le fait de croire ou de ne pas croire ce que l'on voit, mais avec cette constatation toute simple : c'est bien la réalité que vous avez sous les yeux, les apparences ne sont pas trompeuses dans cette situation (bien qu'elles puissent l'être dans d'autres).
Hors informatique, l'expression anglaise n'a qu'un sens.

Je ne dis pas que la phrase qu'a pondu le traducteur de la série ne va pas avec la scène, _elle va peut-être même mieux_ que l'original, mais peut-être aussi aurait-il pu faire dire au personnage « Quelle salope ! Elle danse avec le premier venu »,  même si cette réplique avait été pertinente, elle n'en aurait pas pour autant constitué une traduction de _what you see is what you get_. Tu me suis ?


----------



## ulg

oué je comprend


----------



## wildan1

ulg said:


> c'était en voix off, donc pas de problème de synchro...
> 
> Et si ça va été traduit de la façon "ce qu'on voit, on l'obtient", ça n'aurait pas eu de sens, le sens dans ce cas là était bien "ce qu'on voit, on le croit" (tant qu'on l'a pas vu, on le croit pas)


 
J'interviens tardivement là, mais il me semble que le sens de la tournure est de suggérer une simplification d'une interprétation complexe supposée (non informatique, car dans ce contexte on n'entend presque plus WYSIWYG--car c'est presque toujours le cas de nos jours).

_A - I had an interesting discussion with John_ (the boss)_ yesterday; he talked about my taking on new responsibilities. But I'm not sure he really made up his mind; maybe he was just bringing it up to see how I would react._ 

_B -If John brought up that subject it means he is serious about having you take on those new things._

_A - Really? I thought he was just thinking out loud._

_B - *What you see is what you get with John!* You're going to get a promotion._

_C'est de cette manière que j'entends les gens utiliser cette tournure--dans la vie du moins, pas à la télé._


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

La phrase s'appliquait aussi aux appareils photos, en particulier les "réflexe 24x36", et cela signifiait que la photo correspondait exactement à ce qu'on voit dans le viseur (ce qui n'était pas le cas de bien des appareils), alors que certains autres appareils avaient un viseur légèrement décalé par rapport à l'objectif et alors "ce qu'on voyait ne correspondait pas du tout à ce qu'on obtenait comme photo une fois l'obturateur déclenché". 
D'où la formule "wysiwyg".
Je crois que la formule vient de là, bien avant les ordinateurs. 
Donc tout dépend du contexte.

Oups!... je viens seulement de voir la page 3, et donc le contexte. Mon explication est donc un peu hors sujet.


----------



## blinnith

wildan1 said:


> _B - *What you see is what you get with John!* You're going to get a promotion._


Très bon exemple!

Dans ce contexte particulier, le plus proche en français serait quelque chose comme :
"John fait (toujours) ce qu'il dit ! Tu va l'avoir ta promotion."
ou
"John pense ce qu'il dit"
ou encore
"John est comme ça !" (à condition d'avoir décrit son comportement auparavant bien sûr)

Conclusion définitive: il n'y a pas de traduction exacte pour l'expression anglais qui n'a pas de correspondance exacte en français ! On adaptera suivant le contexte.


----------



## Rainbow-vs

timpeac said:


> Ça veut dire qu'il n'y a rien de caché, qu'il n'y aura pas de surprises.


 
Je trouve que la meilleure traduction, et qui va dans la plupart des cas, est celle de timpeac :

"Il n'y a rien de caché, il n'y aura pas de surprise."


----------



## Cath.S.

Blinnith said:
			
		

> Conclusion définitive: il n'y a pas de traduction exacte pour l'expression anglais qui n'a pas de correspondance exacte en français ! On adaptera suivant le contexte.


I couldn't agree more.



			
				Rainbow vs said:
			
		

> Je trouve que la meilleure traduction, et qui va dans la plupart des cas, est celle de timpeac :
> 
> "Il n'y a rien de caché, il n'y aura pas de surprise."


Avec tout le respect que je dois à Tim, il me semble qu'il s'agit davantage d"une explication que d'une traduction.
J'ajouterai que'à mon sens le but de ce forum n'est pas tant de mettre au point des formules qui marchent à tous les coups que justement de trouver divers équivalents particulièrement adaptés aux textes d'origine.


----------



## CCdV

Though this thread has been dead for a long time, I think this might be helpful to others. To translate:

"— Who are you, trucmuche ? (dans un sens un peu métaphysique, en réalité ils se connaissent)
— Sometimes I don't really know, but most of the time, what you see is what you get."

J'ai opté pour : "je suis comme je suis, pas de surprise".
J'ai rajouté le "pas de surprise" pour bien avoir la même idée qu'en anglais, mais je pense que la première partie peut marcher dans ce genre de contexte.


----------



## preciouspuppy

Mezzofanti said:


> "Affichage tel écran tel écrit" "affichage tel-tel" ou bien _Wysiwyg_.  Google, avec option seulement sites francophones, vous dira la popularité respective de ces options.



J'aime votre tel-tel puisque cela vient d'Affichage tel écran tel écrit, mais Wikip_é_dia donne "tel quel". Serait-ce une erreur de sa part ?


----------



## Chimel

Pas vraiment une erreur, mais l'expression n'est pas consacrée en français, donc il est normal d'avoir des variantes selon les préférences de chacun.



CCdV said:


> J'ai opté pour : "je suis comme je suis, pas de surprise".
> J'ai rajouté le "pas de surprise" pour bien avoir la même idée qu'en anglais, mais je pense que la première partie peut marcher dans ce genre de contexte.


Dans le sens "psychologique", _je suis comme je suis_ me semble être une bonne idée de traduction.


----------



## preciouspuppy

Chimel said:


> Pas vraiment une erreur, mais l'expression n'est pas consacrée en français, donc il est normal d'avoir des variantes selon les préférences de chacun.
> 
> 
> Dans le sens "psychologique", _je suis comme je suis_ me semble être une bonne idée de traduction.



Dans mon contexte il s'agit de 'wysiwyg', terme pour les images numériques.


----------

